# Christmas Sugar Cookies



## Barry

Christmas Sugar Cookies

Mom Birkey

Sift together:
3 C sifted flour
2 t. baking powder
1 t. soda
1/2 t. nutmeg

Cut in:
1 C shorting
1 t. vanilla

Mix together then add:
2 beaten eggs
4 T. milk
1 C sugar

Roll out, cut into shapes.
Option is to brush dough before baking with an icing of powdered sugar/water mixture.

Bake at 400° for 7-8 minutes.


----------

